# Pressemeldung: DMV



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2006)

Guten Morgen liebe Meeresangelerinnen und liebe Meeresangler des Anglerboards, für interessierte Angler hat der DMV sein neues Meeresanglermagazin jetzt als PDF Datei auf seiner Homepage hinterlegt.

Gruß
Ralf Deterding

Hier gehts zum Download>>

Hier gehts zum kommentieren und diskutieren>>>


----------

